# Winter Blonde In Iowa



## hemi (Jan 27, 2006)

As a trucker stops for a red light, a blonde catches up. She jumps out 
of her car, runs up to his truck, and knocks on the door. The trucker 
lowers the window, and she says "Hi, my name is Heather and you are 
losing some of your load."   The trucker ignores her and proceeds down 
the street. 

When the truck stops for another red light, the girl catches up again. 
She jumps out of her car, runs up and knocks on the door. Again, the 
trucker lowers the window. As if they've never spoken, the blonde says 
brightly, "Hi my name is Heather, and you are losing some of your load!" 

Shaking his head, the trucker ignores her again and continues down the 
street. 

At the third red light, the same thing happens again. All out of breath, 
the blonde gets out of her car, runs up, knocks on the truck door. 
The trucker rolls down the window Again she says "Hi, my name is 
Heather, and you are losing some of your load!" 

When the light turns green the trucker revs up and races to the next 
light. When he stops this time, he hurriedly gets out of the truck, and 
runs back to the blonde. He knocks on her window, and after she lowers 
it, he says... 

"Hi, my name is Kevin, it's winter in Iowa and I'm driving the SALT 
TRUCK!"


----------



## barriecusvein (Jan 27, 2006)

LOL!!! thats some funny stuff


----------



## Lisa (Jan 27, 2006)

hee hee hee!  :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 27, 2006)

I like it


----------



## Gemini (Jan 27, 2006)

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 27, 2006)

Good one! 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2006)

So thats what those trucks keep dumping on the streets?

Pax
Cujo
:idunno:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

I needed a laugh.  By the way, 2004hemi, I like your signature.  I haven't noticed that one before.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 12, 2006)

:lfao:


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 12, 2006)

lol very nice!​


----------

